# Spanish medical insurance



## Solcam (Feb 3, 2021)

Looking to move to spain .what could I expect to pay per month for a good medical insurance?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

A great deal depends on your age (taking out new private health insurance if you are 65 or over is likely to be expensive) and whether you have any pre-existing conditions (which must be declared).

There are comparison sites (like the one below) but you'd need to translate them into English, and they also require you to say which area of Spain you'd be in, give a Spanish phone number and an email address so probably wouldn't be a lot of use. It would give you the names of several Spanish health insurance companies though so you could go to their own websites and see if you could get a quote from them.





Seguros Médicos sin Copagos - iSalud


Descubre con iSalud los seguros médicos sin copagos, con unas coberturas más amplias que aquellos limitados por primas con copago.




www.isalud.com





You need a policy with no c0-payments (sin copagos as it says) to be acceptable for residency purposes.

We have just cancelled our private health insurance at the end of last year. We took it out 12 years earlier when I was 52 and my husband 59, neither of us with any pre-existing conditions,and I think our premiums started off at around €40 per month each. By last year we were paying €75 per month each, and that was with a company which does not increase premiums automatically when an existing policyholder turns 65, as most do.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Solcam said:


> Looking to move to spain .what could I expect to pay per month for a good medical insurance?


This is the company my wife and I have used for the last 12 years (there is an option top right for English). The prices quoted are, of course, "from" ... The older you are the more expensive the policy will be! http://www.salus-seguros.com/en/health-insurance/


----------



## Paulc66 (Feb 12, 2021)

Lynn, out of interest why have you cancelled ? I thought it was compulsory. Thanks


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Paulc66 said:


> Lynn, out of interest why have you cancelled ? I thought it was compulsory. Thanks


We've been resident in Spain since 2006. As we were early retired, at the time we moved we were still entitled to what were called residual S1 forms for two years, based on our NI contribution record in the UK (those were withdrawn by the UK Government in 2014). After they ran out we then had to take out the private medical insurance. Once my husband became eligible to start drawing his UK state pension he then became eligible for a new S1, and so did I as his dependent. We kept our private health insurance on for a few years because of the uncertainty around Brexit and whether we would be able to retain the right to have our healthcare funded by the UK, but after that entitlement was confirmed in the Withdrawal Agreement for UK citizens who had been resident in EU member states before 31 December 2020, we decided we could go ahead and cancel.


----------



## Paulc66 (Feb 12, 2021)

Thanks for your informed reply Lynn. Lucky you, it looks like it will be another expense for us. But never mind, we will overcome 🙂


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Solcam said:


> Looking to move to spain .what could I expect to pay per month for a good medical insurance?


You can't pay monthly for the first year. One of the stipulations for residency (was before dec 2020) That you had to show a full year paid up in advance. 
I would not have expected that to have changed now.

Me and the wife went with Aegon as its attached to the bank account and gave up some extra bits as well (like full coverage worldwide travel insurance (not that we have used it but were going to) ) and our premiums stayed the same this year as last.

Our premiums are €845 a year each, I have no health issues and the wife just has slight asthma, a knee issue and was taking blood pressure tablets in the UK (but not here she was told to stop taking them).

I will be changing this next year to a simpler one for me (possibly with copayments for some treatments) But will leave the wife on similar to what we have now.


----------



## Solcam (Feb 3, 2021)

60 pacemaker


The Skipper said:


> This is the company my wife and I have used for the last 12 years (there is an option top right for English). The prices quoted are, of course, "from" ... The older you are the more expensive the policy will be! http://www.salus-seguros.com/en/health-insurance/


Thank you


Barriej said:


> You can't pay monthly for the first year. One of the stipulations for residency (was before dec 2020) That you had to show a full year paid up in advance.
> I would not have expected that to have changed now.
> 
> Me and the wife went with Aegon as its attached to the bank account and gave up some extra bits as well (like full coverage worldwide travel insurance (not that we have used it but were going to) ) and our premiums stayed the same this year as last.
> ...


Thank you


Barriej said:


> You can't pay monthly for the first year. One of the stipulations for residency (was before dec 2020) That you had to show a full year paid up in advance.
> I would not have expected that to have changed now.
> 
> Me and the wife went with Aegon as its attached to the bank account and gave up some extra bits as well (like full coverage worldwide travel insurance (not that we have used it but were going to) ) and our premiums stayed the same this year as last.
> ...


Hows the planting going?...you seem to have it just as I d like it...its minus 1 in essex...12 hrs hgv tesco.....and the dream feels ever further..will definitely be there soon


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

We got ours with Sanitas last year for the residency, we pay monthly(not one year upfront) I'm 62 my wife was 59 neither have conditions, cost 211€ per month, it's a fairly comprehensive one that met all the needs for residency. So far we've just used for dental checks and cleans , which was included and was excellent.


----------

